# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  فتاة تضع عقرب حي في فمها لمدة دقيقتين

## محمد العزام

البعض يفعل كل شيء في سبيل تسجيل رقم قياسي جديد , وفي الصورة فتاة تايلندية تضع عقرباً حياً في فمها وسط دهشة الجمهور في أحد المجمعات التجارية في مدينة باتايا شرق تايلند , 
وذلك في محاولة لتسجيل رقم قياسي عالمي جديد. وقد استطاعت نونغ نا وضع العقرب الحي في فمها لدقيقتين مسجلة بذلك الرقم القياسي الجديد.

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _
> 
> البعض يفعل كل شيء في سبيل تسجيل رقم قياسي جديد , وفي الصورة فتاة تايلندية تضع عقرباً حياً في فمها وسط دهشة الجمهور في أحد المجمعات التجارية في مدينة باتايا شرق تايلند , 
> وذلك في محاولة لتسجيل رقم قياسي عالمي جديد. وقد استطاعت نونغ نا وضع العقرب الحي في فمها لدقيقتين مسجلة بذلك الرقم القياسي الجديد._


مشكور عالخبر
قبل فتره شفت على الmbc4 واحد كمان ادخل بتمه عدد كبير من العقارب الحيه وسجل رقم قياسي
مجانين!

----------


## محمد العزام

هم فعلا مجنانين بس ضروفهم بتخليهم يعملو هيك مش ضروف مادية لا بالعكس المادة متوفرة بشكل كبير يعني بكون عايشين الحياة بشكل كويس كثير بالنهاية ما عندهم شي الا وعملوه من سفر وترحال غير المتطلبات الثانية عشان هيك بحاولو يدخلو اسمائهم بالتاريخ وبيعملو هيك

----------


## mylife079

طول بالك محمد

مشكور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

متأكدين انها بنت :SnipeR (30): 


شكرا محمد :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_متأكدين انها بنت


شكرا محمد
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بخلق وبطلق :Bl (35):

----------


## Paradise

شكرا محمد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_هم فعلا مجنانين بس ضروفهم بتخليهم يعملو هيك مش ضروف مادية لا بالعكس المادة متوفرة بشكل كبير يعني بكون عايشين الحياة بشكل كويس كثير بالنهاية ما عندهم شي الا وعملوه من سفر وترحال غير المتطلبات الثانية عشان هيك بحاولو يدخلو اسمائهم بالتاريخ وبيعملو هيك_


 بتعرفوا يا جماعة الدنيا غرايب وعجايب ناس فاضيين اشغال :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ناس فاضيه ورايقه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_ناس فاضيه ورايقه_


 صحيح جنتل عراسي يا كبير

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلين تحيه عسكريه

----------


## ابن الاردن

اكيد مجنونه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_اهلين تحيه عسكريه_


 اهلين فيك يا كبير بقولك مجنونة وخالصة كمان  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## Tiem

يا ماما مش معقول هالجراة هاي عقرب وكمان اسود ويدخل ثم بنت؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا ويلي ويا باطل على القلب هاد....................
تقبل مني مروري
تيم

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Tiem  
_يا ماما مش معقول هالجراة هاي عقرب وكمان اسود ويدخل ثم بنت؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا ويلي ويا باطل على القلب هاد....................
تقبل مني مروري
تيم
_


 مشكور على المرور

----------

